# Discuss: Apocalypse outcomes



## Hobacalypse (Oct 9, 2011)

Just was watching the steamdustrial three muskateers save the world and started thinking about how the Apocalypse would come about again this time,
Jesus-
Meteor-
Zombies?!?1-Can be an abstract idea could also be the world overtaken by the AIDS virus
Man Made Catastrophe-
NUKE-
Simpsons Did It-
Evil Genious-
New World Order Extermination!

Elaborate please,

I was also thinking something along the lines of the earth being a sentient being and destroying itself and it's inhabitants as a means of restabilizing itself.


----------



## jake4569 (Oct 9, 2011)

My guess would be post glacier rebound effect, its when the polar caps melt adding more water to the oceans, causing more weighht pushing down on the sea floor, which then gives you your 2012 hollywood type endding. But I don't think it would cause the end of the world just kill a lot of people..


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 9, 2011)

history has shown over and over again the bad times come, but then the good times also come, now will the human last past another apocalyptic, probably, even when we would be the victims of nuclear fallout, when i was kid, i use to be quite nerdy, i read alot of stuff, you know i was one of those kids, the one your scared of committing some sort of columbine, but im not violently, i may be an outcast, but violence is not an answer to me unless it means either my life or start throwin down, either that or they are a threat to my guitar which is my baby, i cant get a girlfriend because she sings more to me than anything else in this world, anyhow, i use to read alot, take Michael Chricton for example, i may not have spelled his last name correctly, but he wrote the trilogy jurrasic park, once more, the books were better than the movies, the first followed the book it was covering to a decent degree, but the next two i believe went in their own direction, still covered the basic plot, but the real point of the literature was not really made manifest in the movies, life finds a way, now we as humans understand how first their were apes then their were humans and stuff, the dinosaurs, da,da,da,da so on and so forth, eventually sooner or later the human race will be wiped out, that much i feel pretty certain, because the sun will either consume this planet eventually, or supernova, but even before that, lets face it, the human race, we are quite knowledgeable beasts, but we are very destructive, i dont believe we will ever make it off this planet, but the point is i think there will always be a few of us that will adapt in these apocalyptic situations, till the time of another planet altering event passes, the human race throws down enough nukes, then boom, kaput, were pretty well through, life will go on though, weather us, or maybe the age of an intelligent race of rats will take over the earth, i dont know,


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 9, 2011)

The earths been here for like a 4 billion years or some shit and i'm sure it will be a green rock floating through space after we're gone.


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 9, 2011)

For the sake of this discussion though i'm gonna have to go with - BRaaaaaaainnnnsssssss.......Trrrains ..


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm already preppin for it. Beards are gonna be way cool and I have a head start


----------



## Sharkbite (Oct 9, 2011)

Is the last one a Deus Ex reference? Awesome if so.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 9, 2011)

From the dust ye came and unto the dust ye shall return.


----------



## kurbster (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoping for Mad Max wastelands.


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 10, 2011)

I second and third the Mad Max wastelands


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 10, 2011)

The end of the world is not the destruction of the world.
Its 2 parts. One, its a self fulfilling prophecy. and two its the end of THEIR world. THEIR ideals, THEIR BULLSHIT.
Its happening now, even though the teabaggers are trying to keep it on course. FUCK. THAT. MONKEY. ASS. SHIT.
Get out in the streets. FUCK OCCUPY ANYWHERE. Get out there and start the REAL revolution! Like our fathers before us, we must rise against the evil regime that has taken over our country, we must show them. We are not weak. We are many. We are the enemy. We are the NEW founding fathers!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 10, 2011)

Sharkbite said:


> Is the last one a Deus Ex reference? Awesome if so.


Yep. That's where the fuckin conspiracy assholes got it from.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 24, 2011)

I day dream about the apocalypse
looking foward to it
pictures like this get me all excited






it's gonna happen
to many people playing god with science and luxorious self worship, deying the natural course of everything
karma's a bitch


----------



## Nelco (Oct 24, 2011)

droppin another pick for those who get off on this shit


----------



## Vonuist (Oct 24, 2011)

My guess?
The oil runs out, petrochemical fertilisers run out with it, 7 billion people get hungry and we have a mass die-off as the human race returns to a naturally sustainable level.
We'll all probably live long enough to see it happen.
It won't be pretty.


----------



## Vonuist (Oct 24, 2011)

Nelco said:


> I day dream about the apocalypse
> looking foward to it
> pictures like this get me all excited


Here's a good one





Or the UK version:




I've always wanted to paint things like this, it's one of the things that I'd like to do when I get my boat next year and have room for a canvas.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 29, 2011)

aaahhhhh!!!
nut!


----------



## Orzhr0n (Oct 29, 2011)

I hopes for zombies, like a experiment going wrong and the dead walks the earth in their hunt for flesh... but I think more likely of WWIII, a nuclear war if the oil runs out, nature disasters (we already seeing alot of that), Illuminati is maybe a threat - Illuminati.org show a countdown when pressing Ctrl+A, or a global disease like swineflu but with a more deadly outgoing, 2012 ? Well, I guess we have to wait and see whats happens


----------



## Earth (Oct 29, 2011)

People, move to Palistine and you can live the life you dream of!!

Gotta say that that book the late Dr. Carl Sagan wrote dealing with nuclear winter changed my life forever
when I read it maybe twenty years ago..............


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 29, 2011)

apocalypse 2012: Obama gets reelected, still no change, the system kills us all!!!


----------



## Nelco (Nov 2, 2011)




----------

